# A Dutch bbq workshop



## Frankvw (Feb 28, 2010)

Yesterday we had a workshop by Jeroen (admin for the dutch bbqforum(.nl)) in Rotterdam.

On the menu was: 
-smoked salmon
-duck breasts
-gamba's

-2 16lbs turkey's
-duck sausage
-Dutch Oven risotto
-Dutch Oven Cassoulet with confit de canard
-Chocolate cakes with grilled pineapple,grilled pear and whip cream.

Salmon:








making duck sausage





































Duck













me:





Turkey:






























Dutch Oven Cassoulet with confit de canard

















creating dessert









As often, during the day the pictures were taken, during dinner, everybody forgot they brougt a camera...

It was a great day, I met old friends and made new one's. 

Greetings,
Frank


----------



## bbquzz (Feb 28, 2010)

Frank, when you folks do it ... you do it up right. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Shores (Feb 28, 2010)

Looks like a wonderful time. Food looked great too!


----------



## Griff (Feb 28, 2010)

Looked like a real good time was had by all.


----------



## Vermin999 (Feb 28, 2010)

Looks like a great time and fantastic food


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 28, 2010)

I'd really like to try that duck sausage...never
heard of that before


----------



## OutdoorCook1 (Feb 28, 2010)

Nice to see a Dutch oven going also!! Rounds things out nicely. Huge feast! Thats my kinda food.


----------



## Smokey Lew (Mar 2, 2010)

Very impressive. It's great that you have a chance to get everyone together to share ideas and learn firsthand. Thanks for your updates.


----------



## Frankvw (Mar 3, 2010)

That's the benefit of the Netherlands (and Belgium) Never more then 3 hours drivetime away from anybody...


----------

